# hung nose gear



## comiso90 (Feb 21, 2008)

This CH-53E has a hung nosewheel. To correct the problem the pilot lands on the two back wheels and pitches the airframe back (without rolling away) to make room for the ground crew to get underneath the aircraft to free the nosegear. Impressive.

Videos and Photos of Army Special Ops, Navy SEALs, Air Force, Marines, Coast Guard in Action - Shock and Awe - Military.com


.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Very impressive comiso great flying skills


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 21, 2008)

The crew will be talking about that for a long time....
I wonder wha they would have done if the couldnt get the gear down..

Roll out a 55 gallon drum?... a jack stand? Stack a few phone books?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 21, 2008)

Comiso90 said:


> I wonder wha they would have done if the couldnt get the gear down



My guess would have been mattresses. Plenty of them on a ship ! They
have scads of them for damage control..

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Probably would use luckys baby chair


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

Reminds me of this one from Afghanistan... (professionalism par excellance)


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 22, 2008)

awesome photo Matt...

Very cool


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

What did you say?


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 22, 2008)

I said she has some sweet moves....ehh?
The duke likes her too!

 

.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

I will insult the french no longer...

[Excuse me while I retire to the bathroom for 15.6 seconds]


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 22, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> [Excuse me while I retire to the bathroom for 15.6 seconds]



Then bring your laptop and watch the whole thing!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceSxEjwXHcM_

.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh great. Thanks. 4:14 seconds of my life that I will have to repeat over and over again.

Well... at my age... perhaps only twice a day at most.


----------

